# Dragjet Resins A/FX 55 Chevy Bodies.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just thought i would let you guys know there ready.
Chris


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Chris-
sure wish ya took visa instant check cards cause its about a 25 mile round trip in my 10 mpg 72 GMC pickup to get to the post office to get a money order!. Damn nice 55's.The club's gonna order some shtuff as soon as possible. Have a good Thanksgiving - Circle Track DAC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Chris, as I told you last night....that torquoise '55 is a beauty...... and a black one would be sweet. I honestly would Tjet these things if I had them....that way I could stuff some big tires inside of the rear wheelwells and slam the body to the ground.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Chris, These are very sweet looking... Wouldn't mind a couple of them for my stash. I will be giving you a call here shortly for details. Keep up the great job...

Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

He Drag,

As usual, your work is outstanding. 
They really look fantastic and I love the colour choice of the first one.
You are quite the craftsman! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Cheers!


----------

